
My Top Ten Desired Traits in a Software Development Job - jonblankenship
https://twitter.com/Jon_Blankenship/status/1269716700682993666
======
niteshade
Threadreader link:
[https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1269716700682993666.html?...](https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1269716700682993666.html?refreshed=yes)

Interesting tweets - I could see myself agreeing with a lot of those points a
few years ago, before I decided to go into management instead. More recently,
I seem to find a "thrill" of sorts in navigating any external bureaucracy and
filtering it down to concrete technical requirements for my team.

~~~
jonblankenship
Thanks. Interesting to hear of your transformation. Everyone has their own
unique set of things that makes them tick.

The world needs people like you to complement people like me. :-)

